# kontiki tv swivel stand removal



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Im trying to remove the wooden tv stand swivel base thingy from the cupboard as obviously it is not used these days with flat screen tvs. Ive removed the 8 screws going through the base but it still wont budge. Are they glued in position too? Cant see any more screws anywhere. Anyone know or done this before.
Gary
ps 2004 swift kontiki 645


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*TV swivel*

Gary

I beleive it is bonded on.

Regards
Kath


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks kath,

I may have to adjust my plan for a bar cabinet.


----------



## 110039 (Feb 19, 2008)

Gaz Persevere

I have 2005 Kontiki 660 and removed the slide out. It only had 6 screws and once removed came out.

I found if you were having to look up to the screen and you got a crick in the neck. Tv now sits below


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

KartS said:


> Gaz Persevere
> 
> I have 2005 Kontiki 660 and removed the slide out. It only had 6 screws and once removed came out.
> 
> I found if you were having to look up to the screen and you got a crick in the neck. Tv now sits below


I've thought about using one of those articulated wall brackets on the slide out base. It would be mounted so as to unfold to a lower position to make viewing more comfortable. Is this feasible, will there be too much 'leverage' to support the flat screen.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Karts did you remove the whole slide out unit, or just the slide out bit if that makes sense. I removed the screws going into the base of the cabinet but its still stuck fast. Did you remove the screws in the slides and just remove the slide out bit ?


----------



## 110039 (Feb 19, 2008)

Gazza

The complete unit came out. The slides are still in place on the base plate through which the screws goand has been totally removed. The cupboard is now a normal flat base which I use to store my tv etc.

I could put it on Ebay and sell it as a complete unit


----------

